# Samsungs stupidity going down the tubes...



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

So im sitting here reading about the galaxy camera. Which is suppost to be another form just like the galaxy player and galaxy tab was. Nope.. They have decided to make it a cellular data device.

Does anybody agree with me here they should make a wifi version and a cell version? Id say 95% of the people on earth if not 99% would rather use there cell phone when they need to upload a picture so quick and dont have a wifi connection vs paying monthly and having a contract.

And on another note, being its 3g only. I would hate to have to upload more than a few 16mp photos on 3g. Muchless while paying per data usage.

WTF were these idiots thinking?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

If they don't release a WiFi only version, I agree it is very stupid and will not be a big seller, considering you can't use it to make phone calls.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a mediocre camera anyways. Better than a phone, way worse than a real digicam. It's the kind of device made for grandmas and naive parents that don't know what a good camera should be.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it will be good for. Small point and shoot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

